# X.Org/XRandR dual head problems



## cspicker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to get a dual head setup working on my Radeon HD 4870, but I'm having some trouble. I'm new at FreeBSD (although not to *nix), so I apologize in advance if the solution is obvious.

I'm using two Dell monitors: a U3011 (2560x1600 60) and a 2048WFP (1920x1200 60). I have the 2048WFP rotated 90 degrees and to the right of the U3011.  Both monitors appear in my xrandr output:


```
$ xrandr -q
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3760 x 1920, maximum 3760 x 1920
DVI-1 connected 1200x1920+2560+0 right (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 519mm x 324mm
   1920x1200      60.0*+
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     60.3  
   640x480        75.0     59.9  
   720x400        70.1  
DVI-0 connected 2560x1600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 641mm x 401mm
   2560x1600      60.0*+
   1920x1440      60.0  
   1920x1200      60.0  
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1280x800       59.9  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     60.0  
   800x600        75.0     60.3  
   640x480        75.0     59.9  
   720x400        70.1
```

After adding a "Virtual 3760 1920" line to my xorg.conf, I can also run the following command without errors (hence the "current 3760 x 1920" in the above output):


```
xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto --right-of DVI-0 --rotate right
```

The problem is that the rotated monitor (on DVI-1) stays in "power save" mode regardless of what I do. The monitor is on and connected, and displays syscons output without problems, but it stubbornly refuses to display anything when X is running.

Here is my xorg.conf (edited slightly for brevity):


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen	       0 "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ...
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        ...
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        ...
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeon"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  640   400	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "DEL"
	ModelName    "DELL U3011"
	HorizSync    29.0 - 113.0
	VertRefresh  49.0 - 86.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes	  "2560x1600"
		Depth     24
		Virtual	  3760 1920
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I might be missing something obvious, since I had the exact same dual head setup working with X (and xrandr) working with Arch Linux a few weeks ago. Thanks in advance to anyone who reads/responds!


----------



## cspicker (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, that's weird. I was able to get the second monitor working by simply toggling it on and off using xrandr:


```
xrandr --output DVI-1 --off
xrandr --output DVI-1 --auto
```

Please mark this as solved.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 19, 2011)

There might be a bug in the video driver, seems like there was something mentioned about that lately.  Also, test without the Modes line in the Screen section.


----------

